# Best Lesbıan Fılms?



## phildwyer (Jun 13, 2008)

What are the best ever Lesbıan fılms?  

Funnıly enough my own favorıte Lesbıan fılm was dırected by a man--Fassbınder's ''The Bıtter Tears of Petra von Kant.''  And that comedy wıth RuPaul was quıte funny.  I hated ''Go Fısh'' and ''Thelma and Louıse'' though.  Too dıdactıc.

What other classıc Lesbıan movıes are there?


----------



## exosculate (Jun 13, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> What are the best ever Lesbıan fılms?
> 
> Funnıly enough my own favorıte Lesbıan fılm was dırected by a man--Fassbınder's ''The Bıtter Tears of Petra von Kant.''  And that comedy wıth RuPaul was quıte funny.  I hated ''Go Fısh'' and ''Thelma and Louıse'' though.  Too dıdactıc.
> 
> What other classıc Lesbıan movıes are there?



sexist

bingobangobongo


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Strap-On-Sally-9/dp/B0007OC6CY

There are at least 22 volumes in the series (IIRC) but this one is of particular merit.


----------



## The Groke (Jun 13, 2008)

You are fucking obsessed Dwyer....


----------



## Annierak (Jun 13, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> You are fucking obsessed Dwyer....


I was gonna say that


----------



## Madusa (Jun 13, 2008)

Bound.


----------



## Annierak (Jun 13, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Bound.


I knew you were gonna say that


----------



## Melinda (Jun 13, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Bound.


Bah!


----------



## Annierak (Jun 13, 2008)

Most lesbian films are crap imo but if i had to pick one it would be 'Lianna'


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 13, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> You are fucking obsessed Dwyer....



Why?  

Actually ''The Bıtter Tears of Petra von Kant'' ıs not just my favorıte-ever Lesbıan movıe--ıt ıs my favorıte-ever *gay* movıe.  The breakdown of the sado-masochıstıc relatıonshıp between Petra and her maıd ıs almost unbearably poıgnant.  And that Hanna Schyguller: phwoar or what?  I can't help but wonder ıf she was a Lesbıan ın real lıfe.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jun 13, 2008)

''Thelma and Louise'' isnt a lesbian film.


----------



## Annierak (Jun 13, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> What are the best ever Lesbıan fılms?
> 
> Funnıly enough my own favorıte Lesbıan fılm was dırected by a man--Fassbınder's ''The Bıtter Tears of Petra von Kant.''  And that comedy wıth RuPaul was quıte funny.  I hated ''Go Fısh'' and *''Thelma and Louıse''* though.  Too dıdactıc.
> 
> What other classıc Lesbıan movıes are there?



Thelma & Louise wasn't a lesbian film


----------



## Annierak (Jun 13, 2008)

MightyAphrodite said:


> ''Thelma and Louise'' isnt a lesbian film.


Snap!


----------



## clandestino (Jun 13, 2008)

How is Thelma and Louise a lesbian film? They're friends, not lovers.


----------



## The Groke (Jun 13, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> Why? .




I have no idea why. Perhaps that is a question for your therapist.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jun 13, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Snap!



innit 



ianw said:


> How is Thelma and Louise a lesbian film? They're friends, not lovers.



maybe phil doesnt think women cant be mates unless theyre lesbians.


----------



## Annierak (Jun 13, 2008)

Thelma & Louise is a film about friendship, got fuck all to do with lesbianism


----------



## The Groke (Jun 13, 2008)

MightyAphrodite said:


> maybe phil doesnt think



harsh, but not entirely unfair.


----------



## Annierak (Jun 13, 2008)

MightyAphrodite said:


> innit
> 
> 
> 
> maybe phil doesnt think women cant be mates unless theyre lesbians.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 13, 2008)

Especially as it has a half naked Brad Pitt in a cowboy hat in it!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 13, 2008)

I haven't seen many lesbian films. I very much liked _My Summer of Love_ though. It appealed to my mushy, ever-romantic side.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 13, 2008)

The Killing of Sister George


----------



## Annierak (Jun 13, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> The Killing of Sister George


Oh yeh!! Forgot about that ^

Brilliant film, Beryl Reid was excellent in that


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jun 13, 2008)

if you want a serious answer....

"Boys Don't Cry" is a great film.


----------



## Lea (Jun 13, 2008)

Gazon Maudit, a french comedy is a good film. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113149/


----------



## Annierak (Jun 13, 2008)

MightyAphrodite said:


> if you want a serious answer....
> 
> "Boys Don't Cry" is a great film.


Oh yeh!!! God how could i forget that? Very moving film and brilliantly acted.


----------



## Annierak (Jun 13, 2008)

Not a film as such but one of my favorites is 'Oranges are not the only fruit'


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jun 13, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Oh yeh!!! God how could i forget that? Very moving film and brilliantly acted.



i know....i may download that to watch over the weekend....havent seen it in a while....

its so sad  but brilliant too yep


----------



## Melinda (Jun 13, 2008)

'But Im a Cheerleader!' 

Parents send their lesbian daughter away to be 're-educated.'


----------



## kained&able (Jun 13, 2008)

Wild things!!!!

mmmm denise richards.


dave


----------



## fogbat (Jun 13, 2008)

Melinda said:


> 'But Im a Cheerleader!'
> 
> Parents send their lesbian daughter away to be 're-educated.'



This


----------



## zenie (Jun 13, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Oh yeh!!! God how could i forget that? Very moving film and brilliantly acted.


 
Would you say it was a lesbian film though? I'm not sure I would. 

But then I was gonna say Gia! 

And really although she's a lesbian it's not a 'lesbian' film is it? If you get what I mean? I'm not even sure I do....

Chasing Amy's a good 'sexuality' film, Rent's good too.


----------



## Annierak (Jun 13, 2008)

zenie said:


> Would you say it was a lesbian film though? I'm not sure I would.
> 
> But then I was gonna say Gia!
> 
> ...


Actually i wouldn't call 'Boys don't cry' a lesbian film really, was gonna mention that actually. Tina Brandon wasn't a lesbian so i guess it's not really a lesbian film.

Gia wasn't a bad film, i would say that was a lesbian film though.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 13, 2008)

Made for TV movie- 'The Truth About Jane.'  I saw this on Hallmark a few year ago.  

Janice: When did you first feel that you were... 
Jane: A lesbian? It's okay, you can say it without becoming one


----------



## kained&able (Jun 13, 2008)

Umm okay then how abut chasing amy.


dave


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 13, 2008)

did i miss the lezzer action in Thelma and Louise?


----------



## Melinda (Jun 13, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Umm okay then how abut chasing amy.
> 
> 
> dave


Erm.... 


zenie said:


> Would you say it was a lesbian film though? I'm not sure I would.
> 
> But then I was gonna say Gia!
> 
> ...


----------



## Annierak (Jun 13, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> did i miss the lezzer action in Thelma and Louise?


Yeh, there was a big lezza scene just before they drove off that cliff


----------



## Annierak (Jun 13, 2008)

Chasing Amy is so NOT a lesbian film


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 13, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Thelma & Louise wasn't a lesbian film



Of course ıt ıs.  Just lıke 'Butch Cassıdy and the Sundance Kıd' ıs a gay fılm.  Subtext ınnıt.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 13, 2008)

Lesbians, lesbians EVERYWHERE


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 13, 2008)

Melinda said:


> 'But Im a Cheerleader!'



Yes--thats the one wıth RuPaul I was thınkıng of.  Brıllıant.

So no other Fassbınder fans here then?


----------



## Annierak (Jun 13, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> Of course ıt ıs.  Just lıke 'Butch Cassıdy and the Sundance Kıd' ıs a gay fılm.  Subtext ınnıt.


Nah, nonsense, it's just a film about friendship between two women


----------



## Geoff Collier (Jun 13, 2008)

Did anyone see this? It won awards, although only in the short film category. I was an extra in it.

Private Life 
Dir. Abbe Robinson, UK, 2006, 15 mins
Yorkshire 1952. Ruth Ackroyd, leaves the monotony of her work in a Textile mill on a Friday afternoon and secretly takes the train to Manchester where she meets a man on the platform. All is not what it seems...


----------



## the button (Jun 13, 2008)

MightyAphrodite said:


> if you want a serious answer....
> 
> "Boys Don't Cry" is a great film.



Transgender rather than lesbian, though, surely?  Unless transgendered individuals attracted to members of their own biological sex are _really_ gay, like.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## phildwyer (Jun 13, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Not a film as such but one of my favorites is 'Oranges are not the only fruit'



God I hated that.  Self-aggrandızıng transparent autobıography wıth bıts ıf sılly postmodern faıry-story waffle.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 13, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> God I hated that.  Self-aggrandızıng transparent autobıography wıth bıts ıf sılly postmodern faıry-story waffle.



That's probably because you're not a lezzer yourself 
I really like OANTOF but then I am around 15% lez
(used to be a lot higher but I've straightened out a bit in me old age)


----------



## Melinda (Jun 13, 2008)

Mrs Miggins said:


>


Wasnt that Firky's piss poor pseudonym last year?


----------



## Annierak (Jun 13, 2008)

Mrs Miggins said:


> That's probably because you're not a lezzer yourself
> I really like OANTOF but then I am around 15% lez
> (used to be a lot higher but I've straightened out a bit in me old age)


I'd have liked it even if i was heterosexual


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 13, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Wasnt that Firky's piss poor pseudonym last year?



Dunno....it's a crackin film though!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 13, 2008)

Annierak said:


> I'd have liked it even if i was heterosexual



I was just teasing him...


----------



## Madusa (Jun 13, 2008)

Annierak said:


> I knew you were gonna say that





Melinda said:


> Bah!





MightyAphrodite said:


> ''Thelma and Louise'' isnt a lesbian film.


----------



## Annierak (Jun 13, 2008)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I was just teasing him...


I know


----------



## Madusa (Jun 13, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Thelma & Louise is a film about friendship, got fuck all to do with lesbianism



Oh, I'm not too sure about that: Two women fucking off men: They have gotta be lezzers. 

I love Thelma and Louise btw.


----------



## Annierak (Jun 13, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Oh, I'm not too sure about that: Two women fucking off men: They have gotta be lezzers.
> 
> I love Thelma and Louise btw.


I don't recall Geena Davis beating off Brad Pitt so she could get some minge action with Susan Sarandon .


----------



## Madusa (Jun 13, 2008)

Annierak said:


> I don't recall Geena Davis beating off Brad Pitt so she could get some minge action with Susan Sarandon .



lol. Brad pit was a fucker in that: stealing their money! 

One of my favourite parts of that movie is the scene with the sexist trucker who's been making obscenities on the highway at them for ages and gets them to pull over thinking he's on a winner with at least a blowjob. What lolz!  Geena (who was she, again? Louise?) really came into her own in that scene.


----------



## Annierak (Jun 13, 2008)

Madusa said:


> lol. Brad pit was a fucker in that: stealing their money!
> 
> One of my favourite parts of that movie is the scene with the sexist trucker who's been making obscenities on the highway at them for ages and gets them to pull over thinking he's on a winner with at least a blowjob. What lolz!  Geena (who was she, again? Louise?) really came into her own in that scene.


Geena played Thelma. Great scene actually, one of my favorites too


----------



## Melinda (Jun 13, 2008)

Thelma is Geena David,  Louise is Susan Sarandon

I think!


----------



## scifisam (Jun 13, 2008)

Phil, you're obsessed. Psychiatric help might be necessary - seriously.

Johnny Canuck once asked why people are bothered by this straight man being so extremely interested in lesbians. Would we be so bothered if he were interested in delphiniums, he asked?

Well, we might be bothered if said man started dozens of threads about delphiniums, despite not being a delphinium grower, never having grown any delphiniums, never planning to grow any, not having the right equipment to grow any and _not even having a garden_ - but he has some friends who are famous delphinium growers, so he starts a new thread on the topic every few days. If experience delphinium growers join in those threads, he denies any of their knowledge and experience, and insists that his view - despite, as stated, never having grown any delphiniums - is the right one. 

Yup, that would also be weird. But at least it would just be weird, not insulting.


----------



## vogonity (Jun 13, 2008)

Desert Hearts by Donna Deitch is very good. Also John Sayles' Lianna.


----------



## zenie (Jun 13, 2008)

scifisam said:


> Phil, you're obsessed. Psychiatric help might be necessary - seriously.
> 
> Johnny Canuck once asked why people are bothered by this straight man being so extremely interested in lesbians. Would we be so bothered if he were interested in delphiniums, he asked?
> 
> ...


 
yer it is _really_ weird, I can't hep but think phildwyer just uses Urban as other journalists, sorry writers  do.


----------



## Annierak (Jun 13, 2008)

vogonity said:


> Desert Hearts by Donna Deitch is very good. Also John Sayles' Lianna.


Desert hearts was dreadful, god i would say thats the worst one ever made. The dialogue was really bad, i almost walked out of the cinema at the time


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 13, 2008)

i think his obsession is funny. well not the obsession itself, but the unashamed way he goes about it. there's no hiding of his weird interest. it's out there, for all of us to see.

how nice.

and he thinks thelma and louise are lesbians which is chortley too.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 13, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i think his obsession is funny. well not the obsession itself, but the unashamed way he goes about it. there's no hiding of his weird interest. it's out there, for all of us to see.
> 
> how nice.
> 
> and he thinks thelma and louise are lesbians which is chortley too.



That's true.

See, now I'm tempted to list some really good lesbian films, but I don't want to feed his habit.


----------



## Madusa (Jun 13, 2008)

scifisam said:


> That's true.
> 
> See, now I'm tempted to list some really good lesbian films, but I don't want to feed his habit.



Go on...!! 

Soj and Annierak told me about Bound and I cant thank them enough for it.


----------



## Annierak (Jun 13, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Go on...!!
> 
> Soj and Annierak told me about Bound and I cant thank them enough for it.


You're so easily pleased  .

I'm finding it hard coming up with great lesbian films, most of them are a bit shite tbh with a couple of exceptions


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 13, 2008)

zenie said:


> yer it is _really_ weird, I can't hep but think phildwyer just uses Urban as other journalists, sorry writers  do.



Yes I do ın a way.  So what?  I wrıte about many thıngs and Queer Fılms ıs one of them.  If you want I can gıve you references.  So I thınk ıt ıs perfectly natural for me to ask people theır vıews on Lesbıan fılms.  Dont you?


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 13, 2008)

scifisam said:


> Phil, you're obsessed.



So are you--wıth me.  You always turn up on my threads.  Not to comment on the subject matter oh no but to comment on ME.  What ıs ıt about me that ınterests you so much pray tell?  And are you a Lesbıan?


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jun 13, 2008)

she wants your cock


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 13, 2008)

sam/phallocrat said:


> she wants your cock



I'm goıng to make her beg.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 13, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> So are you--wıth me.  You always turn up on my threads.  Not to comment on the subject matter oh no but to comment on ME.  What ıs ıt about me that ınterests you so much pray tell?  And are you a Lesbıan?



Nope, I don't always turn up on your threads and this is the first time it's been 'all about you.' I honestly am fed up of your obsession. 

'Are you a Lesbian.' Well, I knew you didn't read any of my posts in that last thread, but that just confirms it! I'm not from Lesbos, though, if that's what the capitalisation implies.


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 13, 2008)

scifisam said:


> 'Are you a Lesbian.' Well, I knew you didn't read any of my posts in that last thread, but that just confirms it!



I'm sorry.  I got a bıt mobbed on that last thread and you all blended ınto each other after a whıle.  Were you the one who was ınto spankıng?


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 13, 2008)

Subtext: A/S/L?


----------



## scifisam (Jun 13, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> I'm sorry.  I got a bıt mobbed on that last thread and you all blended ınto each other after a whıle.  Were you the one who was ınto spankıng?



No you didn't, and no I wasn't. Also, the last comment you just made - about 'making me beg' for your cock - was pretty fucking sick. 

You are a truly disturbed individual. I thought that maybe there was a normal person under there, but no, you simply are insane. Trolling, yeah, but in a particularly fucked-up way. 

One day you'll break the rules of this board and finally get banned - hope it comes soon. 

*puts dwyer back on ignore*


----------



## Melinda (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## phildwyer (Jun 13, 2008)

scifisam said:


> *puts dwyer back on ignore*



OK folks the book ıs open:

Under 24 hours: evens
1-2 days: 5-4
2-5 days: 2-1
5-10 days: 5-1
10-30 days: 10-1
Over 1 month: 25-1

All pay-outs doubled ıf she calls me a 'sexy fuckıng bastard' agaın.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 13, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> OK folks the book ıs open:
> 
> Under 24 hours: evens
> 1-2 days: 5-4
> ...


Would you perhaps consider *whispers*... apologising?

What is it with this place. You get caught bang to rights being an arse and rather than apologise for offence caused, the transgressor ups the anti!

Had this happened IRL, Dwyer would have backed off by now, surely?


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 13, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Would you perhaps consider *whispers*... apologising?



I agree.  There was no need for thıs:



sam/phallocrat said:


> she wants your cock



Well Sam?


----------



## Lea (Jun 13, 2008)

Back to the thread subject. 

Did anyone go to the BFI last month? They did a lesbian film festival in April or May I think. It's no longer running as I just checked on their website but they seemed to have showed a lot of films. One of which was Water Lilies (another French film). Strictly speaking not a lesbian film but about coming of age of French teenage girls. Very good film IMO.


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd stıll quıte lıke to dıscuss Fassbınder.  That scene where Hanna Schyuller has left Petra and her mean frıend gıves her the blonde doll as a present ıs possıbly the most bıttersweet moment ın the hıstory of Lesbıan cınema.  And the bıt where the maıd crawls under the bed to tıe her shoelace.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jun 13, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> I agree.  There was no need for thıs:
> 
> Well Sam?



FO, D.


----------



## zenie (Jun 13, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> Yes I do ın a way. So what? I wrıte about many thıngs and Queer Fılms ıs one of them. If you want I can gıve you references. So I thınk ıt ıs perfectly natural for me to ask people theır vıews on Lesbıan fılms. Dont you?


 

Well journos get banned, why haven't you then? 



electrogirl said:


> i think his obsession is funny. well not the obsession itself, but the unashamed way he goes about it. there's no hiding of his weird interest. it's out there, for all of us to see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





But it's not an obsession, don't you know what he gets up to in his spare time? He's just using urban like other journos do....


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 13, 2008)

Actually now that I thınk of ıt 'Veronıca Voss' mıght even be a better Lesbıan fılm than 'Petra von Kant.'  The bıt where Veronıca thınks she can do her actıng wıthout the heroın and ends up crawlıng around the stage whıle her mıstress taunts her wıth the syrınge.

I do feel a bıt strange for preferrıng male-dırected Lesbıan fılms though.  But Fassbınder ıs a specıal case doncha thınk?  Anyway the football's startıng now--back ın a bıt.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 13, 2008)

zenie said:


> Well journos get banned, why haven't you then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i know i'm only being flippant. it just seems like an obsession on here because it's thread after thread.


----------



## perplexis (Jun 13, 2008)

Mrs Miggins said:


>


HAHAHAHAHA
What a fucking awesome film. I love it. The soundtrack is brilliant.
Totally not a lesbian film though. It's all about aliens and drugs, and she's not a very good lesbian, given that she shags loads of guys.
OK so she's only really in love with Adrian, but at the end of the day it's not really a film about sexuality. (IMO like)


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2008)

zenie said:


> Well journos get banned, why haven't you then?... He's just using urban like other journos do....


We don't ban journos just for being journos - that would be daft because there's loads of them here, myself included - but we do ban people who come on here to solely use urban as a free research tool while  contributing nothing to the community. 

Because that's rude, innit.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 13, 2008)

No 'Fried Green Tomatoes'?

For shame


One of my favourite films and books of all time


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 14, 2008)

Well if we're doing books as well, 'Rubyfruit Jungle' would have to be up there--absolutely hilarious.  I wonder why ıt has never been made ınto a fılm?


----------



## Flashman (Jun 14, 2008)

sojourner said:


> No 'Fried Green Tomatoes'?
> 
> For shame
> 
> ...



I thought that was another friendship one like Thelma?

Admittedly I ain't read t'boook.


----------



## Grandma Death (Jun 14, 2008)

scifisam said:


> You are a truly disturbed individual.



Indeed.


----------



## isitme (Jun 14, 2008)

google katsumi


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 14, 2008)

scifisam said:


> No you didn't, and no I wasn't. Also, the last comment you just made - about 'making me beg' for your cock - was pretty fucking sick.
> 
> You are a truly disturbed individual. I thought that maybe there was a normal person under there, but no, you simply are insane. Trolling, yeah, but in a particularly fucked-up way.
> 
> ...



Phil might be obsessed, but you're too serious.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh yeah, the movies.

Monster.

Heavenly Creatures.


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 14, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Monster.



Seen the documentary about her?  Much better than the drama ımo.  Her lawyer ıs unbelıvable--he smokes seven splıffs ın the car on the way to hıs meetıng wıth her (whıle she ıs facıng a death sentence).


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 14, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> Seen the documentary about her?  Much better than the drama ımo.



The Nick Broomfield documentary?


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 14, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> The Nick Broomfield documentary?



Yes.  There are two of them actually, both excellent.  Obvıously one can't sympathıze wıth a serıal kıller, but she really does seem to have drawn the worst possıble cards ın lıfe and, dare I say ıt, to be a basıcally good person too.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 14, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Phil might be obsessed, but you're too serious.


That's so cheeky JC!   

This is a subject Sam knows and cares about and she's being *genuine! *

You OTH, often come across to me as someone fairly content with their devil's advocate/ contrarian persona! Its a rare moment when I think, 'yeah JC2 is really speaking his truth there.' 

No big deal of course, but in this case you've got no grounds to call someone with a genuinely held, reasonable opinion 'too serious!'


----------



## isitme (Jun 14, 2008)

how the fuck does that documentary have anything to do with lesbians?????


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 14, 2008)

isitme said:


> how the fuck does that documentary have anything to do with lesbians?????



It ıs about a lesbıan.

Next questıon?


----------



## isitme (Jun 14, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> It ıs about a lesbıan.
> 
> Next questıon?



did you think predator was about peple who like to have sex with aliens? and if so, why?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 14, 2008)

Melinda said:


> That's so cheeky JC!
> 
> This is a subject Sam knows and cares about and she's being *genuine! *
> 
> ...



Which subject: lesbian movies?

Dwyer has started all these sex threads, and he speaks his mind. I'm not sure if that qualifies him as a psychotic troll. And I'm not sure why that label when applied by sam, is somehow more worthy of our consideration.

I often play the devil's advocate, because after all this time, I'm more interested in how people come to hold beliefs, and why. I'm more interested in challenging the 'methodology of belief', if I can call it that, than the beliefs themselves. There's nothing I enjoy more than coming across someone who believes different from me, and who came by those beliefs honestly, because that's a person I can learn from. I can't learn anything from true believers.


----------



## Flashman (Jun 14, 2008)

The Vampire Lovers


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2008)

Flashman said:


> I thought that was another *friendship* one like Thelma?
> 
> Admittedly I ain't read t'boook.



Nope

I can't believe you don't see it in the film - it screamed lesbian to me. I first watched it with my mum, and tried desperately not to show it on my face! 

It is made _much_ more explicit in the book though - you should read it.


----------



## Flashman (Jun 14, 2008)

I sort of did when they're by the river and Ruth touches Idgies face, but it didn't seem to develop further, and later Ruth says summat about Idgie getting a husband and Grady is mentioned, plus "a couple of fellas".

I will get the book one day as I love the story.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 14, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Which subject: lesbian movies?
> 
> Dwyer has started all these sex threads, and he speaks his mind. I'm not sure if that qualifies him as a psychotic troll. And I'm not sure why that label when applied by sam, is somehow more worthy of our consideration.
> 
> I often play the devil's advocate, because after all this time, I'm more interested in how people come to hold beliefs, and why. I'm more interested in challenging the 'methodology of belief', if I can call it that, than the beliefs themselves. There's nothing I enjoy more than coming across someone who believes different from me, and who came by those beliefs honestly, because that's a person I can learn from. I can't learn anything from true believers.




No comment, Melinda?


----------



## Melinda (Jun 14, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> No comment, Melinda?


What's to say?  

You make me smile loads; I go out of my way to read your posts, but its obvious as fuck that most of the time you are majorly taking the piss. You love the flak, being assailed from all sides and fighting your way out. Doesnt appeal to me personally, but each to their own 

I prefer when you do your forensic analysis shit over something genuine, even if you end up so angry you get out of order. E.g. the BK Indian doctor - and Mation's response threads), they were clusterfucks, but you got truthful on those treads and it showed. People responded to it.

Goading people into revealling how they click isnt the best way to communicate! Challenging why people believe what they believe is fair enough, but you have to bring some truth to the table too. 

Sam was being real and speaking from truth and that gets automatic respect from me.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 15, 2008)

Melinda said:


> What's to say?
> 
> You make me smile loads; I go out of my way to read your posts, but its obvious as fuck that most of the time you are majorly taking the piss. You love the flak, being assailed from all sides and fighting your way out. Doesnt appeal to me personally, but each to their own
> 
> ...



Thanks, to the last bit. 

I agree with the rest, too. Johnny's a pretty good person to argue with most of the time.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 15, 2008)

Melinda said:


> What's to say?
> 
> You make me smile loads; I go out of my way to read your posts, but its obvious as fuck that most of the time you are majorly taking the piss. You love the flak, being assailed from all sides and fighting your way out. Doesnt appeal to me personally, but each to their own
> 
> ...



With respect, sam was speaking her opinion. As do you and I.

Also, I might play devil's advocate, but I don't speak untruths as to what I think. Why would I?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 15, 2008)

scifisam said:


> Thanks, to the last bit.
> 
> I agree with the rest, too. Johnny's a pretty good person to argue with most of the time.



Shucks.

I hope you realize that a good part of the reason I go after you as much as I do, is because I think you're intelligent enough to give back a reasoned argument. You're one of the people who will say things at times, that I have to sit and think about before I reply.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 15, 2008)

scifisam said:


> Thanks, to the last bit.


 No problem. I dig what you have to say on the boards, I was just responding to that. 




> I agree with the rest, too. Johnny's a pretty good person to argue with most of the time


I dig him too.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 15, 2008)

Melinda said:


> I dig him too.



You ain't no slouch either, but I get an impression of deep cynicism from you.


----------



## mentalchik (Jun 15, 2008)

Shit JC, you're gonna have trouble getting that big head through the doors...........





Sometimes JC annoys the shit out of me but i firmly believe this place would be a poorer place without him !


I loves a good heated argument and it can be a little mono-thought here at times..........


----------



## Virginia Plain (Jun 15, 2008)

The Killing of Sister George


----------



## han (Jun 15, 2008)

sojourner said:


> No 'Fried Green Tomatoes'?
> 
> For shame
> 
> ...



Oh yes - I reckon that's my favouritest lezza film of all time.

'Go Fish' is good, too.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 15, 2008)

mentalchik said:


> Shit JC, you're gonna have trouble getting that big head through the doors...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can honestly say that you've never annoyed me.


----------



## mentalchik (Jun 15, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I can honestly say that you've never annoyed me.




You silver tongued devil you


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 16, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Nope
> 
> I can't believe you don't see it in the film - it screamed lesbian to me. I first watched it with my mum, and tried desperately not to show it on my face!
> 
> It is made _much_ more explicit in the book though - you should read it.



Yep.  As I said earlier, the same is true of "Thelma and Louise" too.  They couldn't explicitly show them actually having sex in a mainstream movie twenty years ago, but they sure as hell communicated it implicitly.

From the very beginning Hollywood invented an entire Gay Code to communicate that same-sex relationships were going on without actually showing it.  Usually only gay people would pick up on the signs.  Gore Vidal was a particularly witty practitioner of this art.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 16, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> From the very beginning Hollywood invented an entire Gay Code to communicate that same-sex relationships were going on without actually showing it.  Usually only gay people would pick up on the signs.  Gore Vidal was a particularly witty practitioner of this art.



Most famously in Ben Hur? The 'in every way' scene between Hur and Masada?!


Ain't there a view that the Joe Chandler storyline is a gay couple without the sex?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 16, 2008)

mentalchik said:


> You silver tongued devil you



And as for my big head, I guess I am what I am. Was what I said conceited? One thing I know, discussing here over the past few years, has made me reassess a lot of ideas I'd safely tucked away as accepted truths. I think at some age, there's a tendency to believe you've thought about a lot of things, and the answers you came to are nicely pigeonholed, to be brought out when necessary. I think I was getting there, maybe.

But being here, having my ideas constantly challenged, has meant that I've had to keep thinking about a lot of these things. For me, it's been an invaluable experience.

I don't quite want to fossilize in place just yet.


----------



## Flashman (Jun 16, 2008)

I blame the director then because whilst I don't expect lasses licking each other aht, I certainly expect more than a peck on the cheek or a "look" which is all we got in FGTatWSC; the undertones and subtly were too buried, for me the film is about friendship, racism and "The Change". 

If it's a lesbian love story film one.


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 16, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> Most famously in Ben Hur? The 'in every way' scene between Hur and Masada?!



Exactly.  Vidal was very funny about this in an interview I saw: "We thought it best not to tell Chuck..."


----------



## mentalchik (Jun 16, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> And as for my big head, I guess I am what I am. Was what I said conceited? One thing I know, discussing here over the past few years, has made me reassess a lot of ideas I'd safely tucked away as accepted truths. I think at some age, there's a tendency to believe you've thought about a lot of things, and the answers you came to are nicely pigeonholed, to be brought out when necessary. I think I was getting there, maybe.
> 
> But being here, having my ideas constantly challenged, has meant that I've had to keep thinking about a lot of these things. For me, it's been an invaluable experience.
> 
> I don't quite want to fossilize in place just yet.




No you plonker i meant you will have a big head with all the people bigging you up ! IYSWIM !


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> Yep.  As I said earlier, the same is true of "Thelma and Louise" too.  They couldn't explicitly show them actually having sex in a mainstream movie twenty years ago, but they sure as hell communicated it implicitly.
> 
> From the very beginning Hollywood invented an entire Gay Code to communicate that same-sex relationships were going on without actually showing it.  Usually only gay people would pick up on the signs.  Gore Vidal was a particularly witty practitioner of this art.



I don't think it is true of Thelma and Louise.  It's a girl-buddy-road movie


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2008)

Flashman said:


> I blame the director then because whilst I don't expect lasses licking each other aht, I certainly expect more than a peck on the cheek or a "look" which is all we got in FGTatWSC; the undertones and subtly were too buried, for me the film is about friendship, racism and "The Change".
> 
> If it's a lesbian love story film one.



Lovely turn of phrase you have there!

Start with the character of Idgie - a tomboy, who develops a strong affection/attraction for Ruth.  Goes out of her way to impress her, then later you can see the hurt in her eyes when they're sat at the lake and Ruth talks about marriage - the tension is massive.  Look at how Idgie reacts to Frank, and then eventually whisks Ruth away from him to live with her.  That food fight in the kitchen - my god, I got goosebumps watching that!   And how Idgie disposes of Frank!!  'That' scene with Ruth and the end of her illness - gutwrenching.

And yes although Idgie did end up getting married, she was in a time and a place that almost forced her into that situation.  An awful lot of lesbians end up in ideologically-arranged marriages, if you know what I mean.


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 17, 2008)

sojourner said:


> An awful lot of lesbians end up in ideologically-arranged marriages, if you know what I mean.



This is true.  Worse yet, many Lesbians actually end up having their original sexuality warped by ideological pressure to the extent that they really do become heterosexual.  This does not happen to the same degree with gay men, which may well account for their greater numbers relative to Lesbians.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 17, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> This is true.  Worse yet, many Lesbians actually end up having their original sexuality warped by ideological pressure to the extent that they really do become heterosexual.  This does not happen to the same degree with gay men, which may well account for their greater numbers relative to Lesbians.



I hope you don't mind my saying so, but I think this is a huge crock.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 19, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Heavenly Creatures.




one of my all-time favorites!


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 19, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I hope you don't mind my saying so, but I think this is a huge crock.



What is?  The idea that Lesbians sometimes become heterosexual as a result of social/ideological pressure, or the idea that this happens to Lesbians more often than to gay men?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 19, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> What is?  The idea that Lesbians sometimes become heterosexual as a result of social/ideological pressure, or* the idea that this happens to Lesbians more often than to gay men?*




......................


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 19, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> ......................



I think it does.  I think there are greater social/ideological pressures on women to marry than there are on men.  And anyway, how else would you account for the fact that there are more gay men than Lesbians?


----------



## Autonomous (Jun 19, 2008)

Jenna Loves Bella is my favourite lesbian film.






...sorry...


----------



## Annierak (Jun 19, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> What is?  The idea that Lesbians sometimes become heterosexual as a result of social/ideological pressure, or the idea that this happens to Lesbians more often than to gay men?


Lesbians can't BECOME heterosexual ya knob


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Lesbians can't BECOME heterosexual ya knob



Why not?  Heterosexuals can become Lesbian, so why not vice versa?


----------



## Annierak (Jun 19, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> Why not?  Heterosexuals can become Lesbian, so why not vice versa?


Oh i can't be bothered....you just make me laugh .

Just one question....Tom Robinson, do you think he's a heterosexual because he married a woman?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 19, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> And anyway, how else would you account for the fact that there are more gay men than Lesbians?



There are about a million other ways to account for the fact.

That is really bad logic there, dude.


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Just one question....Tom Robinson, do you think he's a heterosexual because he married a woman?



Definitely not.  I saw him play at an Offline last year, and he was giving me the eye all night.


----------



## Annierak (Jun 19, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> Definitely not.  I saw him play at an Offline last year, and he was giving me the eye all night.


----------

